# APPLE RED OVER GOLD / BRANDYWINE OVER SILVER



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

i cant fucking decide what i want to do on my chevy. i want it to be a bit darker but i keep having this feeling that the brandy is going to come out too dark...

anyone got pics of apple red over gold w gold flakes???

or brandy over silver wit silver flakes???

any pics would be appreciated!!!! mite just say fuck it and still try to do a custom mix but id rather stick with just one


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Mar 5 2011, 10:20 PM~20024835
> *i cant fucking decide what i want to do on my chevy.  i want it to be a bit darker but i keep having this feeling that the brandy is going to come out too dark...
> 
> anyone got pics of apple red over gold w gold flakes???
> ...


bro you need to do test panles. plain and simple. the pics will never do the color justice. 

like this car thats at da world of wheels this weekend. in da pics da car looks dark and in person da car is actually 3 shades lighter  
get u some old sheetmetal or old door and spray some panles


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

YEP GET SUM OLD SMALL FENDER OR TRUNK AND DO SUM SAMPLES AND PATTERNS AND IT ALL COMES DOWN TO YOUR IMAGINATION :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikelv (Nov 1, 2007)

heres mine candy apple red over maroon base over silver base on roof with flake on roof. hope it helps


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 6 2011, 12:23 AM~20025212
> *bro you need to do test panles. plain and simple. the pics will never do the color justice.
> 
> like this car thats at da world of wheels this weekend. in da pics da car looks dark and in person da car is actually  3 shades lighter
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Mar 6 2011, 08:51 AM~20026766
> *heres mine candy apple red over maroon base over silver base on roof with flake on roof. hope it helps
> 
> 
> ...


That mothafucka nice


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Mar 6 2011, 07:51 AM~20026766
> *heres mine candy apple red over maroon base over silver base on roof with flake on roof. hope it helps
> 
> 
> ...


I,ve always loved the look of the frenched antennas


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2011, 11:23 PM~20025212
> *bro you need to do test panles. plain and simple. the pics will never do the color justice.
> 
> like this car thats at da world of wheels this weekend. in da pics da car looks dark and in person da car is actually  3 shades lighter
> ...



ya that vette looked awesome and i loved the color was that apple red? i just got back from the show and loved that color. didnt say nothing anywhere wat paint was used or that i seen anywhere atleast.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

those are some bad ass colors on the rides


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $piff_@Mar 6 2011, 10:08 AM~20026850
> *That mothafucka nice
> *


x2


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

JUST PICKED UP A GALLON OF BRANDYWINE AND A GALLON OF ORION SILVER AND GOT A LIL BIT OF THE APPLE RED TO PLAY WIT GONNA START SPRAYING SOME CARDS LATER THIS WEEK I THINK WHEN I GET SOME TIME  HOPE I CAN FIGURE OUT A NICE MIXTURE


----------



## APACHERX3 (May 31, 2008)

ttmft


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

gotta grab some reducer for the paint and ill be spraying out cards later this week


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Mar 8 2011, 09:49 AM~20037272
> *JUST PICKED UP A GALLON OF BRANDYWINE AND A GALLON OF ORION SILVER AND GOT A LIL BIT OF THE APPLE RED TO PLAY WIT GONNA START SPRAYING SOME CARDS LATER THIS WEEK I THINK WHEN I GET SOME TIME   HOPE I CAN FIGURE OUT A NICE MIXTURE
> *


if you wanna see that candy roll and those lovely highlights, test it on a scrap car part, something with curves. card isnt gonna do it. tape out 10 or 12 inch sections and do diffrent things in each one. works a treat for me...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 9 2011, 04:21 AM~20048888
> *if you wanna see that candy roll and those lovely highlights, test it on a scrap car part, something with curves. card isnt gonna do it. tape out 10 or 12 inch sections and do diffrent things in each one. works a treat for me...
> *


X2


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lilmikelv_@Mar 6 2011, 08:51 AM~20026766
> *heres mine candy apple red over maroon base over silver base on roof with flake on roof. hope it helps
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 9 2011, 04:21 AM~20048888
> *if you wanna see that candy roll and those lovely highlights, test it on a scrap car part, something with curves. card isnt gonna do it. tape out 10 or 12 inch sections and do diffrent things in each one. works a treat for me...
> *



i got a bumper i mite do that on


----------

